# Glitter HTV hard to weed



## cbauer50 (May 21, 2009)

I use a lot of glitter htv combined with rhinestones. Certain colors are really hard to weed (gold, silver, navy blue - to name a few).

It isn't old - and was told that it is just the way it's made ????

Anyone have a trick to make it weed easier?

Thanks.

CB


----------



## gailevans (Aug 9, 2008)

What blade are you using? I contacted Clean Cut Blades and was advised to use their 60-SG blade, which at this time doesn't appear on the website. I had an easy time after I switched my blade (I was using a regular 45 before).


----------



## cbauer50 (May 21, 2009)

gailevans said:


> What blade are you using? I contacted Clean Cut Blades and was advised to use their 60-SG blade, which at this time doesn't appear on the website. I had an easy time after I switched my blade (I was using a regular 45 before).


I have no problem cutting - it's just trying to pull the vinyl off the sticky backing. It tears more than some of the other colors - it's just certain colors.

Other colors the vinyl pull off so easy.


----------



## gailevans (Aug 9, 2008)

OK, I misunderstood, sorry! I thought you were having trouble cutting. I've noticed that some of them are harder to weed also. Some actually seem to be thicker than others.


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

cbauer50 said:


> I use a lot of glitter htv combined with rhinestones. Certain colors are really hard to weed (gold, silver, navy blue - to name a few).
> 
> It isn't old - and was told that it is just the way it's made ????
> 
> ...


That's just the way they are. Some colors within the same mfg brand are harder to weed. Take Siser Easyweed - White is easiest, black a little harder, Royal Blue, not bad - gold is harder. Then you change brands like Theromflex. Weeds very easy, but certain colors don't reveal cutlines. Big Pain. I have to use a mag lamp just to see them. Some brands have stickier carriers that make it harder to pull off. Some have little or no sticky carrier so pull ups are bad news. All vinyl has some issues, some worse than others. Overall IMO I think Easy Weed has the best product. I have tried others but always come back. 

CalhTech>


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

cbauer50 said:


> I use a lot of glitter htv combined with rhinestones. Certain colors are really hard to weed (gold, silver, navy blue - to name a few).
> 
> It isn't old - and was told that it is just the way it's made ????
> 
> ...


I'll 2nd that. I am not really a vinyl guy since I use my cams for rhinestones, but I was cutting some of TRW's hot pink glitter htv, and it was a major pain. I was doing a smaller 2 line 1 inch Little Sister in curlz and it was super sticky, and it ripped in some spots and I needed super bright light to see the cut areas. I've only used vinyl a few times, but the regular red, black and white I've used before weeded MUCH easier.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I mainly use Glitter Flake by Stahls. The only colors that I have come across that are a little harder to pull off of the carrier sheet are Royal and Multi Colored Silver. I use Siser as a back up if Stahls has a color back ordered and I find that they have way more colors that are harder to pull off than Stahls does.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

I also think age has something to do with it. I have some red from Imprintables that weeded fine when I first got it. It is about a year old now and a royal pain to weed.


----------



## cbauer50 (May 21, 2009)

BlingItOn said:


> I mainly use Glitter Flake by Stahls. The only colors that I have come across that are a little harder to pull off of the carrier sheet are Royal and Multi Colored Silver. I use Siser as a back up if Stahls has a color back ordered and I find that they have way more colors that are harder to pull off than Stahls does.


I ordered some gold and silver from Stahls and I can't believe the difference! I have been ordering from Heat Transfer Warehouse, but the colors that I have been having problems with I will be ordering from Stahs. I love HTW though because I get it the next day. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------

